# surskitty's Awesome Adventures in Mafialand



## surskitty (Sep 3, 2010)

SOME QUICK RULES

1. Unless I specifically tell you you can PM a particular person, _no PMs ever_.  Visitor messages are allowed during the day -- that is, if this thread is currently open, you can talk in visitor messages about the game -- IF you mention here that you're talking to people.  But it has to be public and you have to have mentioned it here.
2. If you have a partner, DO NOT TELL ANYONE WHO YOUR PARTNER IS IF YOU CAN AT ALL AVOID IT.
3. Nights last for 24 hours from whenever I get around to sending all relevant PMs; don't worry if I haven't told you your role yet.  I'm getting to it.  If everything's handled before then, the night'll be shorter, but I figure the 24 hours will be close to necessary.
4. Days last until there's a clear decision on who dies.

THIS SPACE WILL BE UNLOCKED AND UPDATED DURING THE DAY it is currently nighttime.


----------

